# Setting hive price



## Foster (Sep 28, 2011)

I am selling a hive to a friend and trying to figure out a fair price. I'm not trying to make any money off of this sale, but would like to not lose a ton, either. The hive is established, in an 8 frame deep super. I am adding a medium super today. The honey is mostly sugar water honey, so I'm losing any real honey in the sale. 

I am thinking that $200-$300 is fair for such a hive. 
Advice?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Charge him what you would pay for it. Better advice would be to have him order equipment and a package of bees and then help him install them. Either that or sell them to him for the cost of your equipment with the provision that you get to take a split from them next spring if they are still alive and doing well.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

If it's for a friend, I think if you charged new price for a replacement materials, you're more than covered. Do you want to charge a friend for labor to seemble?????

Hive base? $3.00
Bottom board $5.00
Deep $13
Medium $11
8 deep frames & foundation $16
8 medium frames & foundation $15
Inner cover? $3
Telescopic or migratory cover $5
Queen - $20
Sugar for syrup to build replacements - $20

Are the bees surplus to you and if you want, can you get a split from yours?? Or a split back from him next spring.

Do you have to purchase a queen or are can you raise a replacement???

$125 probably covers your out of pocket, assuming you have the skills, tools, and time, and can throw in the labor to assemble replacements.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't charge more than $135.00 for that setup specially for a friend.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I did this, this spring. Had a hive on a friends place with the agreement, if she liked the experience she could buy me out, if it over-wintered, it did!.
In addition to mgolden's list I included a veil, hive tool, 2 med supers (rather than one), mentoring/helping.
The Hive swarmed last summer and I was able to capture it along with my store bought queen so no charge for the home raised queen.
I took most of the honey last summer.
I sold it to her for $165, we are both happy with the deal and I continue to assist.


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

Considering nucs are going for $100-$140 each right now, one small but complete hive should be worth at least $60 more than the cost of the bees.


----------

